# Any issue with site performance today?



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Anything happing today concerning performance? I'm having numerous page can't be displayed and just overall slowness a times. Pings to your site under 20ms.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

RAD said:


> Anything happing today concerning performance? I'm having numerous page can't be displayed and just overall slowness a times. Pings to your site under 20ms.


I get the same thing I wonder if their servers can't handle the traffic


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

they are having some troubles today and are working on them...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1296041&postcount=2


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

AirRocker said:


> they are having some troubles today and are working on them...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1296041&postcount=2


Guess I should have waited another two minutes since Earl's post came 2 minutes after mine.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It seems like everything's much better now.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

What happened to my signature :girlscrea
I went into my CP today and read that no smilies could be used in a signature. Since when? It would have been nice to have been told  No "D*" or "DTV", now no smilies in
the signature, and guess what? No more money from me for DBSTalk :money: And I don't think you will be seeing much of me around here anymore either--Bye Bye.


----------



## phonedrn8 (Jan 1, 2008)

how long does it take to post a new fourm?


----------



## Gonesouth (Dec 26, 2007)

Dolly said:


> What happened to my signature :girlscrea
> I went into my CP today and read that no smilies could be used in a signature. Since when? It would have been nice to have been told  No "D*" or "DTV", now no smilies in
> the signature, and guess what? No more money from me for DBSTalk :money: And I don't think you will be seeing much of me around here anymore either--Bye Bye.


I do not understand what does having a smile in your signature have to do with being a member of this fourm? I am new and have learned more about my service in the 1st week being a member of this fourm. I am sure there is a very good reason why they did away with them. Thanks for all of the members out there that give up free time to do what you do. Have a Happy New Year.

:icon_peac


----------

